# Where are the Lure Painters?



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

I am looking for lure painters to try something new. I'll send you some clear bodies to paint and rig them and if they catch fish I will put them on my website for sale. We split the profit 75% for you and 25% for me and you set the retail price. If you would rather go at sales on your own I'll sell you the bodies below wholesale. 










You can create the name for your design and add your signature. 

Drop me an email if you're a motivated lure painter.

Paul Lieb 
[email protected]
www.bulletbobber.com


----------



## misterpeabody (Jul 21, 2005)

I have a friend that paints cranks and has his own website. He will take any bait and paint it to suit the customer, he does some for pros and his work is absolutely fantastic and bulletproof...let me know if you're interested- shoot me a pm or reply to this post, I'll try to remember to look at it later...


----------

